# Phillips Screw Removal; Fuel Filler Door



## Grug (Aug 20, 2009)

Well, as the warmer weather is coming, I'm getting closer and closer to my two biggest projects for my Hardbody. Timing chain and bodywork.

So I've got a plan to remove and suspend the truck box (thanks for the two by fours idea, Zane). I'm confident that the bolts and nuts will come off under the truck bed. 

However, I'm havin' a helluva' time getting the three Phillips screws to turn (the ones found in the fuel filler door that hold the fuel filler tube to the backside of the truck box). I've been soaking them with WD-40, but they won't budge. They're stuck on there like hot on Jennifer Lopez!

I think if I really come after them they're gonna' bust off. I certainly can't use heat anywhere near the fuel filler door. Should I just bust them off and try to use a self-tapping sheet metal screw later on when I'm done?

As always, any suggestions or comments are appreciated.

Cheers!


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

can you get a vise grip on them..?


stuff a wet towel or something in and over the fill hole and heat them bastard up..

i said heat em up not glo red hot..

*side note** fill bath tub full of cold water to thro urself into when you catch on fire *****


----------



## NissanPartsDept (Mar 31, 2010)

Try a impact-driver. The type that you use a hammer with, not the air type.


----------



## RobXEV6 (Nov 3, 2009)

You could also try some other penetrating oil -- WD-40 really doesn't work very well. Almost anything is better.

-Rob


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

i make a mixture of 1 part gasolene (or kerosene) to 2 parts oil..

then squirt them down ..for help in breaking them loose..

but not at the same time you are heating them up.

**grug ..i can just see you trying to out run the flames you are covered in on your way to the tub with a joint hanging out of your face.***


sceaming zanegrey zanegrey zanegrey...

as they write you a ticket for having an open flame....


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

i got caught up in try to answer your question .. i forgot what i did..

leave the filler nesk tube in place and just remove the hose clamps for the rubber hoses..

seperate the rubber hose fill tube and vent tube from the filler neck...


----------



## Grug (Aug 20, 2009)

Hey folks, sorry I didn't reply to you earlier.

Well, I tried the Vise-Grips method...a little. Hard to get a bite on the heads of those screws (as they're kinda' rounded). Didn't wanna' push it too much as I figured I'd burr them up real bad.

I never considered the impact driver, but I'd be concerned that I might hit it kinda' hard and drive it right through the sheet metal of the truck box. Again, it's a little soft in that area (why I'm doing the bodywork).

I'm still nervous of heating them up. I can picture me running around the backyard with my clothes on fire and my two dogs chasing me figuring, "What a great game we're playing!"...stop, drop and roll...stop, drop and roll!

I think I like the hose clamp removal idea the best. Didn't even know that was an option.

And for Rob and Zane, I didn't know that there were better cocktails to be mixed up for removing bolts (kerosene, oil, gas...that kinda' thing). I always assumed that WD-40 was the be all and end all, the Holy Grail of enginedom, the Ayatollah of Rock 'n' Rolla...


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

keep us updated.. i want to know where to send skin for the graphs


----------



## CalHvyMetl (Dec 4, 2006)

as for the WD-40... What you want is called PB Blaster. Actually, it's Fabulous "Blaster" PB penetrating catalyst, made by the B'laster corporation. It's the best thing on the planet for rusted nuts and bolts. They sell it everywhere, I got mine at Wal-Mart supercenter. Check out B'laster Chemical Corporation


----------



## Grug (Aug 20, 2009)

PB Blaster, eh? Never heard of it. And you say you got it at Wal-Mart. Well, I'll have a look. 

Would love to have those three screws turn out, but I'm worried I'm gonna' bust them off in the process.

The bolts for box / frame connections should turn out as they've been soaked in the truck's undercoating which consists of chainsaw bar oil and candle wax. It's good stuff, but it bleeds when the weather warms up. Wouldn't recommend it to someone who has a Better Homes and Gardens interlocking stone driveway! I always park my Hardbody up by my shed (check out my avatar) where the undercoating can drip away as much as it likes.


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

is that the proper placing and punctuation of the "eh"' ??
inquiring mind wants to know...


----------



## Grug (Aug 20, 2009)

Have you ever seen the movie, 'Strange Brew' with Bob and Doug Mackenzie? I think it came out in the early 80's. The movie was based on a skit called, 'The Great White North' which was on a Canadian comedy show called SCTV (Eugene Levy, John Candy, Rick Moranis...). They were the kings of the word 'eh'. They also drank a lotta' beer, loved hockey, had a mangy dog and drove a beater vehicle. 

Pretty much sums up my life.


----------



## CalHvyMetl (Dec 4, 2006)

Grug said:


> Have you ever seen the movie, 'Strange Brew' with Bob and Doug Mackenzie? I think it came out in the early 80's. The movie was based on a skit called, 'The Great White North' which was on a Canadian comedy show called SCTV (Eugene Levy, John Candy, Rick Moranis...). They were the kings of the word 'eh'. They also drank a lotta' beer, loved hockey, had a mangy dog and drove a beater vehicle.
> 
> Pretty much sums up my life.


Take off!! Hoser!


----------



## Grug (Aug 20, 2009)

Oh yeah...that's what I'm talkin' about!


----------



## CalHvyMetl (Dec 4, 2006)

I loved Geddy Lee's performance. Sure, I'm biased being a bass player and a Rush fan, but....

Wow, showing my age or what?


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

the dog drove the beater??


----------



## Grug (Aug 20, 2009)

Sometimes...unless of course he's had too much to drink.


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

do u remember the ground hog driving with bil murray on ground hog day??


----------



## Grug (Aug 20, 2009)

Great movie. Still can't believe they drove that beautiful old Chev. pick-up over a cliff.

Fortunately, no rodents were harmed during the making of that movie...and I'm talking about Bill Murphy.


----------



## Grug (Aug 20, 2009)

Ooops...I mean Bill 'Murray'


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

in my drunken dixlexic stupor i read it first as bill murray


----------

